# Finally!!



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

John Kayne caught the FIRST KING on obx planks this year!! Had talked to him earlier in the day.. Dropnetters had the pier wrapped up,must have been one king that led the net and found his livebait.... One hard feesh'n dude...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

That is a sad and happy story all wrapped up in one. Congrats to Mr. Kayne for the happy part.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> That is a sad and happy story all wrapped up in one. Congrats to Mr. Kayne for the happy part.


No doubt,it is sad Frank...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

when I was there in june, john was on avon pier every day, would throw a bucktail out with a thermometer on it and start baitfishing, every day he would catch bait, check his thermometer....give his bait away talk a spell then say he was going to check the water north, reckon the man knows what to look for, his knowledge of the area's fishing overwhelmed me.
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> when I was there in june, john was on avon pier every day, would throw a bucktail out with a thermometer on it and start baitfishing, every day he would catch bait, check his thermometer....give his bait away talk a spell then say he was going to check the water north, reckon the man knows what to look for, his knowledge of the area's fishing overwhelmed me.
> js


 He lives,sleeps,and thrives on pinrigging more than anyone I know.....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd like to fill a 12/0 with cheap Dacron and a float with a spider weight, every time a drop netter gets close and runs it over let em have it till his prop locks. No reason for them to do what they do that close to the pier. And congrats to him on his first plank king! I've caught em off a boat, never off a pier. Guess I need to start gettin out earlier and sliding a bait down instead of just sharkin


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

NC KingFisher said:


> I'd like to fill a 12/0 with cheap Dacron and a float with a spider weight, every time a drop netter gets close and runs it over let em have it till his prop locks. No reason for them to do what they do that close to the pier. And congrats to him on his first plank king! I've caught em off a boat, never off a pier. Guess I need to start gettin out earlier and sliding a bait down instead of just sharkin



After all they are just trying to feed their families, I can see how much more worth there is in a King caught by a rec from a Pier.. Please.. 300 foot from the Pier is OPEN GAME.. If it were me and you damaged my boat, I would be takin a walk on the Pier to say HI.. JAM


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Im not talking about the ones that stay further away jam, here in senc we have had guys drop them right by the pier in the fall for trout. It was one guy, he finally got busted and quit


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Im not talking about the ones that stay further away jam, here in senc we have had guys drop them right by the pier in the fall for trout. It was one guy, he finally got busted and quit


Last thing I would want if I was out on the pier drinking a few bottles of suds watching a bait swim in little circles under my anchor line is some 350 pound guy wearing Grundens and white boots stomping out there on the pier looking for the culprit who jammed his wheelopcorn:


Anyway

*John Kane* and his assistant *Ralph *are currently in 1st Place in the all OBX *KINGMAN* PIER TOURNAMANT


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Last thing I would want if I was out on the pier drinking a few bottles of suds watching a bait swim in little circles under my anchor line is some 350 pound guy wearing Grundens and white boots stomping out there on the pier looking for the culprit who jammed his wheelopcorn:
> 
> 
> Anyway
> ...


i hope he likes the sceneery from the top,the way this years going it may be THE only king decked from the northern banx.lotsa cobies to play with,as the boys from jennettes got a 45 and 65 last evening(congrats to GEO(again) and his dad George got his first.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> i hope he likes the sceneery from the top,the way this years going it may be THE only king decked from the northern banx.lotsa cobies to play with,as the boys from jennettes got a 45 and 65 last evening(congrats to GEO(again) and his dad George got his first.


John Kane likes the scenery from the top as he is all ways been few inches taller than most of us

In previous years the OBX Pier *KINGMAN* individual honors went to such prestigious pros as Romeo and that Red Headed fella from Rodanthe and his counterpart Stan S of Rodanthe both of whom decked 50-70+ fish in a season off old Rodanthe

Frisco Dave from Frisco Pier all so put up some big numbers even into the early 2000's

Romeo may have had a couple seasons with over 100 individual Kings in the early 1980's Legends grow fonder and larger after the years go by....

Time will tell if any Kings come down the beach in later October, which back in the day was *the BEST *month for Kings on Rodanthe....

Them fellas from down SE NC may have had bigger numbers but we had the fifty pound plus Kings bracketed off the OBX planks and I had a King on my bait in 1987 that was pushing 90 pounds if not a bit more


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

JAM said:


> After all they are just trying to feed their families, I can see how much more worth there is in a King caught by a rec from a Pier.. Please.. 300 foot from the Pier is OPEN GAME.. If it were me and you damaged my boat, I would be takin a walk on the Pier to say HI.. JAM


What about the guy pier fishing trying to feed his family? :beer:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> After all they are just trying to feed their families, I can see how much more worth there is in a King caught by a rec from a Pier.. Please.. 300 foot from the Pier is OPEN GAME.. If it were me and you damaged my boat, I would be takin a walk on the Pier to say HI.. JAM


 Jody has told me of days on Frisco when the coms would call and ask if kings were biting.. If they got a yes,they would set dropnets surrounding Frisco from all sides.. Then once Jody caught on to the calls,they would come out to the end to see if they were being caught,THEN SET!! I witnessed it myself,and just quit kinging altogether off the planks,and went to a boat to catch one.....Yeap all nets were 300' away from the pier,and they had to feed their family.. Where is the line drawn???


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Jody has told me of days on Frisco when the coms would call and ask if kings were biting.. If they got a yes,they would set dropnets surrounding Frisco from all sides.. Then once Jody caught on to the calls,they would come out to the end to see if they were being caught,THEN SET!! I witnessed it myself,and just quit kinging altogether off the planks,and went to a boat to catch one.....Yeap all nets were 300' away from the pier,and they had to feed their family.. Where is the line drawn???


I am guessing at 300'


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumrun said:


> I am guessing at 300'


 AT LEAST 300' smartarse,everyone guesses they cast 300' with 8nbait sure nuff...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> i hope he likes the sceneery from the top,the way this years going it may be THE only king decked from the northern banx.lotsa cobies to play with,as the boys from jennettes got a 45 and 65 last evening(congrats to GEO(again) and his dad George got his first.


 Glad to hear about George.. Geo is on a roll this year,nice job!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

map120277 said:


> What about the guy pier fishing trying to feed his family? :beer:


Is that his MAIN source of Income???? I didn't think so.. If it is he would have been better off taken hte 8 bucks to get on the Pier and by 8 dollar menu Items at the BK Lounge.. 

JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Jody has told me of days on Frisco when the coms would call and ask if kings were biting.. If they got a yes,they would set dropnets surrounding Frisco from all sides.. Then once Jody caught on to the calls,they would come out to the end to see if they were being caught,THEN SET!! I witnessed it myself,and just quit kinging altogether off the planks,and went to a boat to catch one.....Yeap all nets were 300' away from the pier,and they had to feed their family.. Where is the line drawn???


300 foot is where the line is Drawn, if someone wants that changed they can try and have the law changed.. JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jam there is a lot we agree upon when it comes to commercial fishing,and they're no doubt getting the shaft from many directions.. ALTHOUGH,dropnetting and surrounding a pier is where we will have to agree to disagree....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Jam there is a lot we agree upon when it comes to commercial fishing,and they're no doubt getting the shaft from many directions.. ALTHOUGH,dropnetting and surrounding a pier is where we will have to agree to disagree....


AMEN!!!!how about the man who owns the pier,is he losing money cause a man walks out sees netter to the south,netter to the north,says to himself" well self maybe a straggler will make his way thru that mess" or does he turn around and find another pier or uncrowded beach.i got nothing against commercial guys working and i know they are only doing what the regs say they can,but good god how much are they getting for king per pound vs. what its worth to one man on a pier....sorry i'm getting a bit heated and rambling and really don't want this to be a rec vs. com debate again.i mean don't they catch kings 1/2 mile offshore(rhetorical question,and if i floated a bait i would still get in him)just give us break insde 1/2 a mile or SOMETHING,and while were rewriting the regs can we please keep 2 drum in the slot?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> AMEN!!!!how about the man who owns the pier,is he losing money cause a man walks out sees netter to the south,netter to the north,says to himself" well self maybe a straggler will make his way thru that mess" or does he turn around and find another pier or uncrowded beach.i got nothing against commercial guys working and i know they are only doing what the regs say they can,but good god how much are they getting for king per pound vs. what its worth to one man on a pier....sorry i'm getting a bit heated and rambling and really don't want this to be a rec vs. com debate again.i mean don't they catch kings 1/2 mile offshore(rhetorical question,and if i floated a bait i would still get in him)just give us break insde 1/2 a mile or SOMETHING,and while were rewriting the regs can we please keep 2 drum in the slot?


I like this idea


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

JAM said:


> Is that his MAIN source of Income???? I didn't think so.. If it is he would have been better off taken hte 8 bucks to get on the Pier and by 8 dollar menu Items at the BK Lounge..
> 
> JAM


My bad, I totally forgot " _After all they are just trying to feed their families _" 

And hell with the guy who owns the pier. " _Is he not trying to feed his family_ ? " :beer:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> AT LEAST 300' smartarse,everyone guesses they cast 300' with 8nbait sure nuff...


That is a relatively short distance for some of us Internet Pros, take the bait off I some of us could hit 550'-575' if the target was appealing enough say like a Surfer flipping everyone off......



Can someone let the KINGMAN Tournament officials know who caught the 28 pound King off Avon and if Ralph was involved with this fish also

And why is no one upset that a "Drum" Pier is out fishing Jennettes and the rest of the OBX:beer:


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Garboman said:


> That is a relatively short distance for some of us Internet Pros, take the bait off I some of us could hit 550'-575' if the target was appealing enough say like a Surfer flipping everyone off......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'cause were just happy that someone is catchin!!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> 'cause were just happy that someone is catchin!!!!!!


 Well,from what I've heard,add TWO more to the count from yesterday.. A 20 something and a 30 something... So far "the drum pier" 3kings,rest of obx 0-ZERO...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

This kind of falls back to which came first the chicken or the egg,,, why do the Kings come to the pier?? for the bait?? why does the bait come to the pier?? for cover?? if the pier wasn't there would the bait or the Kings show up??? 

I am all for the Comm.'s making a living, they have a job most of us wouldn't do and for a lot of them it is in their their family bloodline.

Yes we do see some Kings do manage to make it to the pier to be caught by the pier rats but is it fair for the pier owners and rats to have nets covering most of the access to the piers, you could have the nets set back a 1,000' but if they were set end to end.

Sad to say I doubt there will ever be a happy middle of the road for all involved.

Come on cool weather , even I might make it down this year


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

If you have a boat and you insist on netting/lining/fishing or being within a half mile of a pier in any direction you qualify as an ahole in my book. If your in a boat you've got the whole damn Atlantic ocean to fish and plankers have every bit of 5 square feet. People on the pier pay good money to rent rooms/condos/homes .. they pay good money to buy the bait,rods and reels, groceries and they also pay to rent a spot on a pier to have an experience free of inconsiderate dipsheets riding around a pier in their boat. Although I don't have the opportunity to fish the beach and piers like I used to, I have certainly put up with my share of inconsiderate "captains" infringing on my experience. I have no idea what it cost to build a pier today but I'm figuring a couple 5 thousand dollars a foot .. couple that with the property tax and maintenance keeping up the platform is very expensive and being a local business owner they deserve EVERY consideration they can get and especially from the local community.

Didn't mean to rant but a boat is mobile and a pier aint !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

aln said:


> If you have a boat and you insist on netting/lining/fishing or being within a half mile of a pier in any direction you qualify as an ahole in my book. If your in a boat you've got the whole damn Atlantic ocean to fish and plankers have every bit of 5 square feet. People on the pier pay good money to rent rooms/condos/homes .. they pay good money to buy the bait,rods and reels, groceries and they also pay to rent a spot on a pier to have an experience free of inconsiderate dipsheets riding around a pier in their boat. Although I don't have the opportunity to fish the beach and piers like I used to, I have certainly put up with my share of inconsiderate "captains" infringing on my experience. I have no idea what it cost to build a pier today but I'm figuring a couple 5 thousand dollars a foot .. couple that with the property tax and maintenance keeping up the platform is very expensive and being a local business owner they deserve EVERY consideration they can get and especially from the local community.
> 
> Didn't mean to rant but a boat is mobile and a pier aint !



This problem with drop netting King Mackerel next to Frisco Pier occurred thirty years ago, in case anyone gets real riled up about this

People paid good money to eat those Kings when they left Fulton Market


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I would have to admit that when I was in the boats wearing white boots fishing nets the goal was to put as many fish in the box as the boat would hold and the days of great fishing were off set by the weeks of poor fishing and if marketable fish were concentrated in a particular area of the Sound or Ocean............that is where the net was set.

There is a half mile law in effect for the Cape Point area for no commercial gear but there is no restriction in regards to piers beyond the three hundred feet rule which is certainly violated daily by swimmers, surfers, kayakers, as well as recreational boaters. I don't see much crying about people bathing in the pier Trout hole next to the wash, but I am sure they scare away plenty of nice specs every morning

The Commercial fishermen are also part of the local community as well as a pier owner 

If money collected from fishing licenses and beach driving permits went to actually support the fish, say like a massive King Mackerel Fry Hatchery instead of salaries and pensions for extra LEO's looking to make a mark on Hatteras, then perhaps things would get better.

Having experienced first hand, how expensive it is to run a commercial boat and 100% of that money goes directly back to the local economy instead of corporate offices for Food Lion Delhaize NA or Southland Corporation, the argument about how much the Tourist Rec Fishermen contribute is mute in my mind. The Natives of Hatteras are Comms...............not Recs....and the Pier owners all came from off Island seeking profit...........not a lifestyle....

Certainly is a sad end to the wonderful game of King Fishing which were a major part of my early Fishing experience..


One thing that Recs do not understand that the business of fishing even with a net is just that..... it is Fishing..... and some of the best most exciting pre dawn mornings I have experienced were spent hurriedly donning Grundens and warming the boats motor up... waiting impatiently for enough light in the grey dawn when the rest of the world was asleep... to loose the dock lines and head out .......head out into the open water.............to our nets waiting for us back of the reef.........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

yep,you are correct Mike,it was 30yrs ago when this imported technology from Fla arrived to decimate the king population as we knew it... Shame they didn't stick to drone spoons and planers to catch them,then the price would have stayed stable and imo would not have taken such a toll on them.. Coms do lead a hard life,and their livelihood is a tough one.. Although,back in the day can remember being on Frisco looking at the boats near the point.. Ellis Willis was running that pier then,and I asked him what were they catching..?? Ellis was a local,and his reply was "those dumb sumbeetches are catching grey trout at 7cents a lb,won't even be enough to pay their fuel bill"... Times like this make you question their reasoning?? Trust me Mike,of all the ones on here I'm not anti com,but stuff like that,wrapping up piers and wrapping me up on the beach in the middle of catching a bunch of specs,catching the same species so that the price per lb is so low there's no feasible market, makes me wonder at times...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

my point exactly kenny,how much is king getting at the wharf?i know you don't see it in the high end markets cause its a hard sell when it turns grey but there must be a mid market-cat food market to justify the fuel alone.now the one man on the pier looking for HIS king for the season it could be priceless and probably 5 meals for him and family.just reitterate,i also am not anti -com,family had until this year owned or operated charter boats and crab boats for over 50 years here in chesy country,so i know how much the buisness is hurting,but it never made sense for my father in law to chase a fish or crab that didn't pay him ,his boat and help,and the mortage.is this another qouta scenario wher if they don't fish for them thus showing the tonnage ,then atlantic fisheries is going to knock it down next time around? in my mind it seems the only reason to be so aggresive to a fish that is worth more to the king tournaments and rec guys than is a sustainable commercial catch.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> my point exactly kenny,how much is king getting at the wharf?i know you don't see it in the high end markets cause its a hard sell when it turns grey but there must be a mid market-cat food market to justify the fuel alone.now the one man on the pier looking for HIS king for the season it could be priceless and probably 5 meals for him and family.just reitterate,i also am not anti -com,family had until this year owned or operated charter boats and crab boats for over 50 years here in chesy country,so i know how much the buisness is hurting,but it never made sense for my father in law to chase a fish or crab that didn't pay him ,his boat and help,and the mortage.is this another qouta scenario wher if they don't fish for them thus showing the tonnage ,then atlantic fisheries is going to knock it down next time around? in my mind it seems the only reason to be so aggresive to a fish that is worth more to the king tournaments and rec guys than is a sustainable commercial catch.


The Comms are not targeting King Mackerel at this time, if you see a drop net boat by a pier in deep water it is fishing for Spanish and using nets with smaller mesh that is unlikely to gill a King as his head will not get far enough into the mesh. Spanish would swim right through a 6-8 inch stretched mesh net that would be used for King Mackerel and Rockfish. 

Comm might troll spoons in November but drop net fishing for Kings would be a waste of time, fishing for something that is not there..

The King Mackerel drop net fishery out of Hatteras was primarily during the 1970's-1980's and like Kenny has said at the end of this time period is when the Pier and inshore King Mackerel fishing had a precipitous decline.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Garboman said:


> The Comms are not targeting King Mackerel at this time, if you see a drop net boat by a pier in deep water it is fishing for Spanish and using nets with smaller mesh that is unlikely to gill a King as his head will not get far enough into the mesh. Spanish would swim right through a 6-8 inch stretched mesh net that would be used for King Mackerel and Rockfish.
> 
> Comm might troll spoons in November but drop net fishing for Kings would be a waste of time, fishing for something that is not there..
> 
> The King Mackerel drop net fishery out of Hatteras was primarily during the 1970's-1980's and like Kenny has said at the end of this time period is when the Pier and inshore King Mackerel fishing had a precipitous decline.


this makes a whole lot more sense,but have seen them in the full on king peak(early-mid oct) blanket the beach even tho it seemed we hadn't caught a spaniard in weeks off the pier.remember maybe 2005,2006,Mr.Olliver getting P.O.ed to the point of calling wanchese and raising a stink and i guess he had enuf pull or enuf blue words that they weren't seen around that pier the rest of the season.does spanish get enuf to pay the bills?i see them boys killing the tourist trolling for 'em in the summer but thats a bit different than trying to catch a couple tons.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Around cop last fall they blanketed both sides of the pier, at low tide you could see the nets were slammed with specs and nobody was catching nothin


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

If the tourist rec. funds are mute point, why are the Islands hurting without some of their money GB? The birdies certainly aren't spending a whole lot. 

Good point on the hatchery vs. money for uniforms. 

Nets round everything is not the answer. Let the great unwashed and highly perfumed eat swali and talapia...then the rest of us can still go fishing and hopefully there will still be fish to be caught.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Garboman said:


> I would have to admit that when I was in the boats wearing white boots fishing nets the goal was to put as many fish in the box as the boat would hold and the days of great fishing were off set by the weeks of poor fishing and if marketable fish were concentrated in a particular area of the Sound or Ocean............that is where the net was set.
> 
> There is a half mile law in effect for the Cape Point area for no commercial gear but there is no restriction in regards to piers beyond the three hundred feet rule which is certainly violated daily by swimmers, surfers, kayakers, as well as recreational boaters. I don't see much crying about people bathing in the pier Trout hole next to the wash, but I am sure they scare away plenty of nice specs every morning
> 
> ...


Love it very well put.. JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Well I guess you'all won't have to worry about being covered up.. New Proclamation, Unfortunately this will also END Beach Driving down the road.. They have now Got the Comms off the Beach, hence the grandfather clause for beach driving under the traditional aspect is OVER.. Next will be the Total Closure of the Beach to ORV's.. Enjoy.. JAM 

M-26-2013

PROCLAMATION

RE: GILL NET RESTRICTIONS: ATLANTIC COAST SHORELINE OF NORTH CAROLINA

Dr. Louis B. Daniel III, Director, Division of Marine Fisheries, hereby announces that effective at 12:01 A.M., Sunday, September 15, 2013, the following provisions shall apply to the use of small mesh gill nets:

I. AREA DESCRIPTION
The Atlantic Ocean within100 yards of the shoreline seaward of the COLREGS demarcation line at any tide in the two areas described below:

A. South of the North Carolina/Virginia border at latitude line 36° 33.0167’ N to a line beginning at a point 34° 35.6000’ N – 76° 32.1300’ W at Cape Lookout; running easterly to a point 34° 35.6000’ N - 76° 31.8000’ W; and 

B. West and south of the 77° 06.0000’ W longitude line on the west end of Bogue Banks to the 34° 04.3833’ N latitude line near the northern end of Carolina Beach.(See Map)
II. GEAR RESTRICTIONS 
The following restriction applies to the use of small mesh gill nets in the area described above:

A. It is unlawful to use gill nets with a mesh length less than or equal to five inches (stretched mesh) within 100 yards of shore at any tide.

B. Strike nets are exempt from this restriction.
III. GENERAL INFORMATION

A. This proclamation is issued under the authority of N.C.G. S. 113-134; 113-170.4; 113-170.5; 113-182; 113-221.1; 143B-289.52 and N.C. Marine Fisheries Commission Rules 15A NCAC 03H .0103 and 03J .0103.

B. It is unlawful to violate the provisions of any proclamation issued by the Fisheries Director under his delegated authority pursuant to N.C. Marine Fisheries Commission Rule 15A NCAC 03H .0103.

C. The intent of this proclamation is to attempt to reduce interactions with bottlenose dolphins in nearshore ocean waters. The shoreline between Cape Lookout and Bogue Inlet and from Carolina Beach Inlet to the North Carolina/South Carolina border is exempt from these restrictions at this time. 

D. The restrictions in this proclamation apply to gill nets used by Recreational Commercial Gear License holders as well as Standard and Retired Standard Commercial Fishing License holders.
September 10, 2013
1:30 P.M.
M-26-2013


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

JAM said:


> Well I guess you'all won't have to worry about being covered up.. New Proclamation, Unfortunately this will also END Beach Driving down the road.. They have now Got the Comms off the Beach, hence the grandfather clause for beach driving under the traditional aspect is OVER.. Next will be the Total Closure of the Beach to ORV's.. Enjoy.. JAM
> 
> M-26-2013
> 
> ...


So its about the Dolphins after all

Lawmakers forget (or likely never knew) to understand that a Dolphin usually wins when it encounters a gill net as it is powerful enough to break the net easily, there also seems to be a loophole in the regulation so King Mackerel and Striper Sets can be made with 6"-8" stretched mesh nets.

Seems this law is set up to protect Specs not Dolphins, and they put an "Eco" spin to it to get it through legislation

Too bad I was thinking of buying a Beach Dory and Permit and getting a crew together to haul seine Trout and Stripers just to the North of Avon Pier this December to mess with the Kinnakeeters that have been killing off all the King Mackerel this year while I am away from the beach


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> So its about the Dolphins after all
> 
> Lawmakers forget (or likely never knew) to understand that a Dolphin usually wins when it encounters a gill net as it is powerful enough to break the net easily, there also seems to be a loophole in the regulation so King Mackerel and Striper Sets can be made with 6"-8" stretched mesh nets.
> 
> ...


 Can't believe that they got this through?? I heard something about it today and dismissed it as crap.... Probably another product of the alliance with cca and enviros...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Can't believe that they got this through?? I heard something about it today and dismissed it as crap.... Probably another product of the alliance with cca and enviros...


Yup Yup and what they do not realize is they Just Screwed themselves, Beach Driving as a Tradition for use with Dories is ended, (that was the only thing that was promised back when the park was established) now it will be a Breeze to get EVERYONE Else Off of the Beach with Vehicles.. Those Fools(CCA and Enviro's) Just Screwed everyone and are too stupid to understand it..Mark my words No Vehicles on beach within the next five years, fat lady is warmin up the Pipes.. Funny Bridge passes the Muster of the Judge, and if what I believe to happen, happens, it truley will be a Bridge to No where....JAM


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

JAM said:


> Yup Yup and what they do not realize is they Just Screwed themselves, Beach Driving as a Tradition for use with Dories is ended, (that was the only thing that was promised back when the park was established) now it will be a Breeze to get EVERYONE Else Off of the Beach with Vehicles.. Those Fools(CCA and Enviro's) Just Screwed everyone and are too stupid to understand it..Mark my words No Vehicles on beach within the next five years, fat lady is warmin up the Pipes.. Funny Bridge passes the Muster of the Judge, and if what I believe to happen, happens, it truley will be a Bridge to No where....JAM


If I am reading the law correctly (Which is likely cause I can read) it does not ban nets over 5" stretched Mesh so in effect one could legally set a 6" stretched Mesh gill net off the beach and go after Stripers (If the Stripers ever get south of Rudee Inlet) NC Beach fishing has a 50 Striper per season limit per permit holder

Or one could set a 10" in Stretched Mesh heavy weight mono net and go exclusively after Sharks and those Dolphins the 5" Stretched Mesh ordinance that is supposed to prevent Trout.....er......er....I...I....I meant Dolphin from getting entangled

OR one could just keep a current license and tow a Dory loaded with a couple barrels of 10 inch Stretched Mesh net and a couple of heavers in case the Drum are around and keep on driving down the beach Looking cool cause you own a Beach Dory


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Seems to me you just have to fish more than 100yds. from the beach, per the area description in the proclomation


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> Yup Yup and what they do not realize is they Just Screwed themselves, Beach Driving as a Tradition for use with Dories is ended, (that was the only thing that was promised back when the park was established) now it will be a Breeze to get EVERYONE Else Off of the Beach with Vehicles.. Those Fools(CCA and Enviro's) Just Screwed everyone and are too stupid to understand it..Mark my words No Vehicles on beach within the next five years, fat lady is warmin up the Pipes.. Funny Bridge passes the Muster of the Judge, and if what I believe to happen, happens, it truley will be a Bridge to No where....JAM


 I'm fully aware of everything you wrote... Hopefully there well be enough pressure from all to stop it.. Of course,after looking at what they did with "inpocket judge",I find it hard to believe it will not be a bridge to nowhere.. Always kitesurfing and yuppy stuff to do,so no doubt the Canadians and yuppis will be there to enjoy,so maybe not a bridge to nowhere.. Just nowhere if you fish the beach....


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

JAM said:


> Yup Yup and what they do not realize is they Just Screwed themselves, Beach Driving as a Tradition for use with Dories is ended, (that was the only thing that was promised back when the park was established) now it will be a Breeze to get EVERYONE Else Off of the Beach with Vehicles.. Those Fools(CCA and Enviro's) Just Screwed everyone and are too stupid to understand it..Mark my words No Vehicles on beach within the next five years, fat lady is warmin up the Pipes.. Funny Bridge passes the Muster of the Judge, and if what I believe to happen, happens, it truley will be a Bridge to No where....JAM


yep that's what feet backpacks and fishing rods are for


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

We been renting an oceanfront for the convenience of crossing the dunes to fish. Not quite the same as driving though and searching for holes.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> yep that's what feet backpacks and fishing rods are for


 Feet and backpacks are all well and fine..Although you're not taking into account that virtually every good hole,during the right time has a closure.. Many of these beaches do not allow pedestrian traffic,feet,backpack,bicycle,WHATEVER.. Many of the holes I fish,more time would be spent walking than fishing,you posted a statement that someone that hasn't been here would post.. Granted,much of the beach could be reached that way,although imho,MANY of the good fishing spots would be out of reach for many including myself.. After working on concrete for over 40yrs,my knees can make about a mi or two in that sand,after that they lock up... 

Guess I'll buy me some of those new fangled wheels for my piercart,so I can at least reach a few spots anyway...


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

That law states gill nets are not allowed to be set. I dont know what strike nets are. I thought haul seines were traditionally set from the dories, not gill nets. In fact, the beach I left at 8:00 sunday morning in the corolla area had a haul seine set out w a dory on the beach.

Kbspotchaser - i am assuming you are a youngster who has not surf fished anywhere outside of kb.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

savfish said:


> That law states gill nets are not allowed to be set. I dont know what strike nets are. I thought haul seines were traditionally set from the dories, not gill nets. In fact, the beach I left at 8:00 sunday morning in the corolla area had a haul seine set out w a dory on the beach.
> 
> Kbspotchaser - i am assuming you are a youngster who has not surf fished anywhere outside of kb.


It is my understanding that most of the Haul sets are done these day with heavier diameter mono netting and not with the old style twine nets with or without a bunt. The old style nets were used on the OBX when I was a child. It was when I was a Child on the beach in Kitty Hawk I got up excitedly at dawn every morning to see an ancient rusted pick up truck used to pull the heavy twine net up onto the beach. Saw my first full grown ten foot Shark come up in that net one morning, saw some awesome catches and saw the misery on the faces of the crew members when an unexpected N Easter took their entire net on night, a net they never found.

I would have to think a Marine Fisheries Officer when inspecting a modern mono net set up for haul seining even if not used on an over night set and just hauling a hole, would deem it a gill net and subject to the law if the the stretched mesh was under five inches which most of them are because the intended target species are Spot, Croaker, Trout, or Striped Mullet, and the intermittent Spanish.

The fellas I knew that fished in Beach Dory crews out of Rodanthe have all passed away recently God Bless them, it was perhaps the most dangerous of all the fishing on the OBX, due to the beach launch and surf danger. It is a hard hard life

One of the Midgett's I lived next door to in Rodanthe grew up without a Father cause his Dad lost his life in a Dory accident off Ocracoke in heavy surf in the late 1970's


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

savfish said:


> Kbspotchaser - i am assuming you are a youngster who has not surf fished anywhere outside of kb.


Youngster might be relative (mid 30's). I'd be careful on the ASSumption.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

gilly21 said:


> Youngster might be relative (mid 30's). I'd be careful on the ASSumption.


You nice fellas from down South need to realize that *Savfish* for the past two consecutive years has won the *MAN Tournament* for most individual Citation Drum caught on a Heaver off of OBX Piers and Surf during the Spring and Fall seasons, he is the current "*MAN*" and deserves all the respect that out fishing the rest of the Drum fellas and I mean all of them entails.

So you fellas either stay down south and fish for them puppy drum at the Fort or show a bit more respect for the OBX where driving distances especially for us older fellas are not necessarily walking distances coming from a relative youngster (late 50's)


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Whow..whow..whow....I did not intend disrespect in my post. I have fished the OBX for quite some time and understand the plight of making the walk. I simply stated the same exact point you just made. KB catches more citation drum that anyone I personally know. He walks to his fish a good half mile totin his gear to get to em. The fish he gets are not pups as I fished and put my wife on her first citation last year in the same location. I aint startin a pissing contest between who does what just sayin dont make assumptions all the time. KB probably got more OBX sand stuck between his toes than most of the guys who contribute here too. Also PI, Lookout, etc. I got nothing else on this subject...I got quite a bit of respect for KB and most guys on here. But I got no dog in this hunt. And your prolly right about the pups we catch down here...There aint no biguns at all so please dont let anyone know...Wifes first paper pup @41"FL


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I've heard you give him his props before Gilly,and I am not going there,but have caught a few myself.. Savfish has in the past few years laid claim to catch'n the hell out of em here lately,so gotta give him props as well.. Many of my fishing holes ARE further than a half mile.. As well as,it would truly suck to not be able to drive on the beach because of a bunch of enviro nutbags... If made to walk it,I can and will if I have to,just would suck that's all...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> If made to walk it,I can and will if I have to


You'd has ta leave home real early and go back real late......then that paintin'd be real ruff


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Feet and backpacks are all well and fine..Although you're not taking into account that virtually every good hole,during the right time has a closure.. Many of these beaches do not allow pedestrian traffic,feet,backpack,bicycle,WHATEVER.. Many of the holes I fish,more time would be spent walking than fishing,you posted a statement that someone that hasn't been here would post.. Granted,much of the beach could be reached that way,although imho,MANY of the good fishing spots would be out of reach for many including myself.. After working on concrete for over 40yrs,my knees can make about a mi or two in that sand,after that they lock up...
> 
> Guess I'll buy me some of those new fangled wheels for my piercart,so I can at least reach a few spots anyway...


Yeah Kenny I hope that doesn't happen to our beaches down here, you never know, I certainly will take nothing for granted this day in time, enjoy the day and try to protect the resources we have is how I fish, whether I catch fish or not it's still good, because it's my passion besides playing golf and time with family.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

gilly21 said:


> Whow..whow..whow....I did not intend disrespect in my post. I have fished the OBX for quite some time and understand the plight of making the walk. I simply stated the same exact point you just made. KB catches more citation drum that anyone I personally know. He walks to his fish a good half mile totin his gear to get to em. The fish he gets are not pups as I fished and put my wife on her first citation last year in the same location. I aint startin a pissing contest between who does what just sayin dont make assumptions all the time. KB probably got more OBX sand stuck between his toes than most of the guys who contribute here too. Also PI, Lookout, etc. I got nothing else on this subject...I got quite a bit of respect for KB and most guys on here. But I got no dog in this hunt. And your prolly right about the pups we catch down here...There aint no biguns at all so please dont let anyone know...Wifes first paper pup @41"FL


Thanks bro, that's a perty one there. NE blow b/f Sandy.


----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

If you guys would allow me to butt in for a minute, I just wanted to say that, as a visitor, I fished the OBX for a few years. Can't say I ever was very good at it. Caught nothing a lot more times than caught something, but thats just the way it is when you live some distance away and can't get down when the bite happens. I had some good trips, too. An old guy named George on Avalon Pier helped me along when I began pin fishing. Caught my first cobia down on OBX Pier. I always tried to fit in and not be a pain to the locals out on the end. Must have worked because more than a few times tourists thought I was a local! ;-) 

Anyway, my oldest was a commercial crab fisherman out in the NW. Ran out of Westport, Wa. on boats a lot smaller than what they show on the Discovery channel. Tough, dangerous life, and unless you're driving the boat you are way past your prime by your late 30's. So I have an appreciation of the life the comms have. In fact, when I buy seafood, I only buy 'wild caught', NEVER farm raised. It often costs a bit more, but it satisfies me to know I help out someone out on the water. 

Thats my only comment. Maybe I'll be down again one day before the damn government outlaws fishing entirely. Be safe.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

pups lmao


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice going kbsc. Hope they still bitin'.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

savfish said:


> That law states gill nets are not allowed to be set. I dont know what strike nets are. I thought haul seines were traditionally set from the dories, not gill nets. In fact, the beach I left at 8:00 sunday morning in the corolla area had a haul seine set out w a dory on the beach.
> 
> Kbspotchaser - i am assuming you are a youngster who has not surf fished anywhere outside of kb.


They run strike nets on EI beach down by us. Basically they run a big mesh net straight out a couple hundred, and then left a couple hundred yards. This net jus keeps anything from moving down beach but doesn't actually catch anything. When they think there are enough fish (mullet/TROUT) in it, they'll "sweep" it. Launching the dory off the beach and running another net on the inside of it. I have not seen them strike a haul of mullet in 2 falls. Every time now they sweep a pile of trout. I know it was a long tradition back in the day, but when they set one out, you may as well forget fishing south of them for trout cuz ain't jack crap moving down beach lol . That being said...80% of "trout fisherman" on EI, just wait for them to put out the stop net, and fish inside of it. I've done it plenty as well, I just would rather have no nets and find my own holes down the beach away from people and catch...





Gilly, kb, ain't no drum down south, c'mon now.  :beer: And since that's said, steve, You'll probably see me here in a few weeks on sand. I'll be squachin around a beach near you.:beer::beer:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> Yeah Kenny I hope that doesn't happen to our beaches down here, you never know, I certainly will take nothing for granted this day in time, enjoy the day and try to protect the resources we have is how I fish, whether I catch fish or not it's still good, because it's my passion besides playing golf and time with family.


They all ready have their Sites on YOUR beaches, the Critical Nesting Area for Turtles is Gonna Wrap up down there just as bad as we are up here. No problem with 2 Feet and a BackPack, as that is how I Trout Fish. But when its Closed its also Closed to Walking.. SOBX is next on their Hit parade, then its on to Texas.. Driving on the Beach is about OVER EVERYWHERE.. 

JAM


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

The turtle people tried to run me off from sharkin one night, I just smiled and asked them if they had any left over turtles for bait


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Gilly, kb, ain't no drum down south, c'mon now.  :beer: And since that's said, steve, You'll probably see me here in a few weeks on sand. I'll be squachin around a beach near you.:beer::beer:


10-4


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

The T on the piers need to be a lot longer


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

Sorry for that... just a drunken fisherman dreaming...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Spot heads are the heat....shhh don't tell anyone.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

drumchaser said:


> Spot heads are the heat....shhh don't tell anyone.


unless you wanna try for a real fish,then use pogey heads ..LOL!!!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Bluefish heads are the schnitz!

Bill:fishing:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Just toss out a big juicy hunk of bluefish and you'll catch all the rays you want


----------

